# Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2015)

Rayovac joined the 21st century with this baby.





While reading the 'best flashlight ever' thread moderator Scout 24 mentioned this thing can host a P60 module.
Oh yeah? (Tim the tool man voice) 

What's a flashoholic to do? ...

MALKOFFFFFFFF

I didn't have one so figuring I have enough lights to play with for a while, eh I'll do it later...but the wife asked me to take her to Home Depot.
My answer "is a bullfrog water proof?"

I gotta tell ya this is a _*pretty good light *_ as is. 

I paid $14.99+ tax. It comes with a pair of Rayovacs. 

So the first thing I noticed was no clam pack. More of a box that a couple of slices to tape, then cut a couple zip ties and away we go....

A little disk between the spring and the switch prevents the 'try me' thing in store. I still picked the 3rd from the front. 

Cut it on and HOLY COW. This thing is respectable. The rubber cap and head make it about as long as a 9P. And it's all thick n heavy like a 9P. It has a shape that allows arm to torsoe hold like an after dark LEO writing a ticket. 

Switch is easy to push without being mushy. It begins on hi, but has lo. No strobe. Yaaaay!
You get plenty of time to choose high or low, yet can change it pretty quick too. Momentary or click gets it done. 

Something nobody has mentioned is that at about a quarter turn the tail cap locks out. Nice! Some would say "only a quarter turn?" I say no more sure fire guessing...'is this enough twist yet?'

The body is round from tail cap to near the head where it becomes square until the head. There is a light amount of knurling on the round portion. Probably adds grip with gloves on. You can do the cigar thing as well. 

Tail cap is servicable...





Springs at both ends help with shock absorption.

Finish is not like a ceramic coating of a type III HA but it's an indestructable...it's meant to get dings. 

In 5 minutes I had already tried to swap tail caps from other lights and had removed the permatex'd on rubber head. 



^^ to the left is hunks of the pliable adhesive.

After staring at the reflector a few seconds I had to ponder if McGizmo had joined the dark side and begun allowing Chinese clones of his reflectors.
Then I hit the on button outside in darkness. (Minion voice) uh...no.

I can see why Rayovac stands behind this one. It's burley.




^^ vs the G2x Pro




^^ vs the MD2


Lanyard added.







^^ by tucking it sideways it still tail stands

Being it's a rubber cap, drilling a hole leaves lots of rubber behind.
So I fastened a lanyard to a bread tie and pulled it through the hole vs wollering out said hole therby weakening what rubber surrounds said lanyard.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2015)

Beam pix:

The beam is white. Maybe the closest I've ever seen to office copy paper bleached white. No blue, no pink, green, yellow....WHITE. 

It's a thrower. But has respectable spill. The 100 lumen setting easily tossed a 4-500' beam. And spill is good for a good 10 yards ahead and peripheral vision wide.




^^ high beam




^^ low beam

Beam toss pix vs spill.




^^ before




^^ after
Note the portion of the shed 10+ yards away lit by spill.

On low it slightly lit the garage, but that didn't show on the camera.




^^ high beam




^^ low beam
The gutters are probably 15' away and the tree about 75'.
Note it wasn't dark yet. 

I'd rather this thing start on low...like a cars head lamps. To me some lights should be low first. This is one simply because it's 30 lumen beam is probably more useful for day to day (and night) uses and like a car should go to high when low isn't enough.
Eh, that's just me. 
As big as it is, it fits in pants pockets easily. And in my view exudes confidence when held. Could be very useful for edc. I know this won't be the last one I buy. 

So for $15 this Rayovac has some serious bang for your buck. 

And dig this....




^^ here it is with a Malkoff M61NL drop in and solarforce tactical head.

Lego the Rayovac!!!

I'm hoping Santa will bring a 0.8-3.3 volt loving Malkoff M31, some eneloops and another tac head. Chah-ching! $15 light gets $75 make over. Malkoff style.


One last comment...




^^ it tail stands. Buh-dum....shpeee


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I have the 2xD 250 lumen model, and I love it. These are epic budget lights.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 8, 2015)

That tint looks pretty good in the photo and by your description. I had one about 2 years ago and it was just shy of a blue laser pointer. It died just sitting on the shelf, so I never bothered trying a second one.


----------



## xxo (Dec 8, 2015)

Great light for $15! 

My only minor gripes are that the time they programmed to switch from high to low is too long....if I remember right, its something like 6 sec - should by under 1 sec. to prevent unwanted mode changing when using momentary. And that the tail cap threads are plastic, so you need to be careful when screwing it on not to cross thread and strip out the threads.


Still for $15 it's hard to beat....bomb proof build, high/low/momentary forward clicky, excellent throw, long run times and it works great with Eneloops.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 8, 2015)

I have one that rides tail down, in a red traffic diffuser cone, in a vinyl bag that is attached to the ashtray/cup holder in my car. I keep it loaded with duraloops, and top them off now and then, and keep a 4 pack of lithium L91s in the glove compartment.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2015)

G. Scott H. said:


> Thanks for the review. I have the 2xD 250 lumen model, and I love it. These are epic budget lights.



I had a 2D in my hand tonight...and a lantern. 
Both are so nice.

But opted for another 2AA. 

The local home depot has a 24 pack of USA made rayovac AA's for $4.88...that's 20.33¢ ea.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 8, 2015)

I posted this sometime last year:

I don't have a light meter, so I can't estimate lumens.
When I first got the indestructible 2AA light I tried a run-time test and was a little confused by the output.
I just did a hap hazard run time test for it while measuring its ma draw at the tail-cap.

What I found is that it starts at whatever on high, it then gradually drops (perhaps over the course of 30 minutes) towards LOW, but if you cycle it to low, off, and back on high, it comes back on at high. Here is my raw data, as you can see, I didn't check the ma draw on a consistent basis, LIFE demanded that I did other things at the same time.  but it depicts what you might see in real life. 

It starts out bright, and gradually dims (to what is still a respectable amount of light), but if you turn it off and then back on, it comes back on higher than it was.

EDIT: It ran for about five hours bumping it back up to high every once in a while (seven times) during the test, on a pair of 2400 ma duraloops.


Rayovac indesctructible 2AA lightTimema highma lowrestart ma high05:25:00 AM85005:51:00 AM91006:00:00 AM32069006:25:00 AM34069006:47:00 AM45007:02:00 AM34013060007:25:00 AM49013060008:50:00 AM18012060009:20:00 AM46015057010:10:00 AM27014047010:35:00 AM320


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 8, 2015)

I found a used 2 AA model on ebay for $8. It looks okay in the pics, so I picked it up. I just hope it isn't markr6's old one. :nana:


----------



## markr6 (Dec 9, 2015)

G. Scott H. said:


> I found a used 2 AA model on ebay for $8. It looks okay in the pics, so I picked it up. I just hope it isn't markr6's old one. :nana:



HA! No, it went right into the trash after a few minutes of trying to figure out what went wrong. I thought maybe the batteries leaked, but that wasn't it.


----------



## FatRat (Dec 9, 2015)

Last Black Friday Home Depot had the camo ones.After Christmas they cleared them for under three bucks.Ive been giving them away all year,major hit at Halloween. Have one in every car,and all over the house.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 9, 2015)

markr6 said:


> HA! No, it went right into the trash after a few minutes of trying to figure out what went wrong. I thought maybe the batteries leaked, but that wasn't it.




Why would you think a leaker caused a blue beam?


----------



## markr6 (Dec 9, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Why would you think a leaker caused a blue beam?



I tossed it because it stopped working for no apparent reason. I didn't use it much, but decided to die sitting on the shelf. I tried several other batteries, cleaned the contact and tightened/messed with the tailcap. Still dead.

No loss for the price, and I didn't like the blue tint anyway. I diffused the pencil beam throw with d-c-fix which was OK, but the tint still sucked.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 9, 2015)

Coulda Malkoff'd it.

Soon mine will likely be M31L'd with a solar force tac (or other) tac head and sooner or later a metal tail cap.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> HA! No, it went right into the trash after a few minutes of trying to figure out what went wrong.



Phwew! That's a relief. :nana:


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I tossed it because it stopped working for no apparent reason. I didn't use it much, but decided to die sitting on the shelf. I tried several other batteries, cleaned the contact and tightened/messed with the tailcap. Still dead.




A lot of the negative reviews I read describe your experience to a T. I think I was perusing the reviews on the Home Depot web site, but it might have been Amazon.

Both sites contain many more positive reviews than negative.


----------



## chazz (Dec 12, 2015)

I have probably six of these lights, they make good car/truck lights, toolbox, garage, loaners, etc. no problems with any of them so far. 

Nice to have some fairly cheap lights that will take a fair amount of abuse to use and not worry about. 

I even got a 3C cell version I run with C to AA adaptors because I liked the size, lumens, throw, it also makes a nice car light.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 15, 2015)

Interesting tough budget light! I think it's the same light offered on Varta brand? LINK


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 15, 2015)

I have had mine for a while with no issues. I have dropped it and banged it on stuff with not even a hiccup.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 15, 2015)

It's good to know others have had good experiences with these lights. 

You see so many negative comments from big box store web sites because the only 47 folks who review are the ones who got the bad ones or fail to realize 1/4 turn or less put these in lockout mode. 
The other 43,622 purchasers go about their happy lives, never giving some review a second thought.


----------



## dalegribble (Dec 15, 2015)

How in the hell do you remove the head? Tried with a strap wrench with no luck.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 15, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Interesting tough budget light! I think it's the same light offered on Varta brand? LINK


Yes, I recall reading others claim that it is the varta brand in Europe.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 15, 2015)

dalegribble said:


> How in the hell do you remove the head? Tried with a strap wrench with no luck.



Figuring it's called indestructable I used an adjustable wrench on the square part of the body and channel locks on the head. The twisted back n forth a couple of times.

Soon the light surrendered and the head twisted right off. 



Poppy said:


> Yes, I recall reading others claim that it is the varta brand in Europe.



Rayovac has a euro division? Cool.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 18, 2015)

A couple additional pics to add to bykfixer's. I'm impressed by the thickness of the aluminum in the tail end of this little guy. You can see it in one of the pics above, but I didn't notice it until I got my own.







Kitty photobomb!


----------



## Poppy (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd also like to add that the threads for the tail cap are deep, and large, so that it is very easy to replace batteries, and screw the cap back on, with out having to be too careful about cross threading it.

I really hate the fact that some lights have such delicate/fine threads, that I have to be extremely careful not to damage the threads, and I am therefore very reluctant to loan the light out for fear that it'll come back damaged. Not so with this light. So simple a five year old can do it.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 19, 2015)

^^ hmmm hadn't considered that Poppy. 
Good point.

The other day I found myself needing a coffee stirrer. Let's see, scissors or the Rayovac?
Didn't want sticky scissors. Rayovac it is.
No negative effects as the coffee didn't penetrate the tail cap. Can't say the rubber flavored coffee was something I'd like again....


----------



## xxo (Dec 19, 2015)

Poppy said:


> I'd also like to add that the threads for the tail cap are deep, and large, so that it is very easy to replace batteries, and screw the cap back on, with out having to be too careful about cross threading it.
> 
> I really hate the fact that some lights have such delicate/fine threads, that I have to be extremely careful not to damage the threads, and I am therefore very reluctant to loan the light out for fear that it'll come back damaged. Not so with this light. So simple a five year old can do it.



Ha ha I started to cross thread mine somehow - caught it in time but it was not that hard to do thanks to the plastic threads....but yeah, I am sure any 5 year old would have no problem!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 19, 2015)

xxo said:


> Ha ha I started to cross thread mine somehow - caught it in time but it was not that hard to do thanks to the plastic threads....but yeah, I am sure any 5 year old would have no problem!



Hmmmm

Mine has metal...both sides. 

After see-ing the Poppy post I actually tried to cross thread it a couple of times. 
Applying pressure my threads just sucked the cap on correctly and away it went.

But yeah I can see how it could happen. On the 3rd try it was going to cross thread if I kept twisting.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 19, 2015)

A few days ago I ordered a few budget lights.

*2x Varta Indestructible 2 AA
*5x Varta Indestructible Keychain
*2x Duracell FCS-1 2AA

It will be interesting to try them out. I have got the impression they are pretty good for the price! And they are lights I can give, or loan out to non-flashaholics without being too worry!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 19, 2015)

^^ bought some keychain versions for Christmas gifts.

Hope you enjoy those vartas as much as we're enjoying the rayovacs.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Dec 19, 2015)

I was in Home depot the other day to pick up some materials for work and passed by the flashlight section. I stopped to look at the RayOvac indestructables and they're an impressive and nice looking light. I would have picked up a couple just for the heck of it but with Christmas and all the budget is a little tight and I don't really have anything to use them for all that much. Thought about getting one just to throw in the back of the truck but I already have five different lights in there lol. But I can almost guarantee I'll pick one up sometime in the near future if for no other reason than I currently do not own any ROV lights since all the old ones I've owned were incans and have died out as I've begun my foray into the world of LED's and rechargeables. Got to have at least one ROV in the stable and it'll probably be this one or maybe it's bigger brother.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 19, 2015)

Gee, since I already have two posts in this thread, I guess I should add a couple of pictures of the lights that ride shot-gun with me, in a little vinyl bag attached to my ashtray.

Two pens, two penlights (the junkiest lights I own), a single AAA with a nichia 219B, and my Rayovac 2AA indestructible riding in a RED traffic diffuser holster.
















I truly believe that a traffic diffuser on a light is one of the most important reasons to have a flashlight in a car.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 19, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ bought some keychain versions for Christmas gifts.
> 
> Hope you enjoy those vartas as much as we're enjoying the rayovacs.



Thanks bykfixer. I will share my impression about these lights.

Patric


----------



## xxo (Dec 20, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Mine has metal...both sides.
> 
> ...



The threads on mine's tail cap are definitely plastic, maybe that's something they changed?


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 20, 2015)

^^ bummer. 
I suppose that may have been a destructable feature...and ya can't have that on an indestructable, aye? 

Is your switch removable? Like a metel ring with 2 small holes for twisting out the guts...


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 20, 2015)

Mine has plastic threads inside the tail cap too. It also has the little aluminum retaining ring. I unscrewed the guts to get a better look at the threads. You need snap ring/circlip pliers with long skinny arms to get down into the thing, btw. My nice Channellock set wouldn't fit, but my cheap ebay pair did.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 21, 2015)

Poppy said:


> Gee, since I already have two posts in this thread, I guess I should add a couple of pictures of the lights that ride shot-gun with me, in a little vinyl bag attached to my ashtray.
> 
> Two pens, two penlights (the junkiest lights I own), a single AAA with a nichia 219B, and my Rayovac 2AA indestructible riding in a RED traffic diffuser holster.
> 
> ...



So where did you get the diffuser for your Rayovac. Ours usually has car travel duty and what you are saying makes sense.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 22, 2015)

Guys: I stand corrected;

My tail cap is plastic threads also. On both lights. 

And dang if I didn't nearly cross thread it reassembling this morning.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 22, 2015)

I got one of the Camo CR123 versions that was on sale at HD a few years ago for like $3.99. It was a great deal considering it came with two Duracell CR123's! The light works. Spacing between High and Low is lame. I am not talking about time, I mean output. Unless I see it switch, I can't tell if I am high or low. lol Anyways, great value. 

It's the kinda light I would toss in the trunk or tool box. So I would never run anything but lithium cells. Otterwise, it will be chunked in the CMB. Corroded Maglite Box!


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 22, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Guys: I stand corrected;
> 
> My tail cap is plastic threads also. On both lights.



Not surprising that you thought they were metal. I'd have sworn that the threads on mine were black finished metal, until I actually pulled the switch guts out to get a better look at them and to see whether they felt cold like metal or room temp like plastic. Just looking down into the tail cap, the threads look shiny like metal.


----------



## xxo (Dec 22, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ bummer.
> I suppose that may have been a destructable feature...and ya can't have that on an indestructable, aye?
> 
> Is your switch removable? Like a metel ring with 2 small holes for twisting out the guts...



Mine is as described by G. Scott H in post #36.....has the metal ring w/ the little holes for a long/skinny snap ring tool or the like, though I never took it apart.

The switch/tail cap seem to be the most destructible parts of this light.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 22, 2015)

Off topic, but are you the same xxo from the Cold Steel Forums?


----------



## xxo (Dec 23, 2015)

G. Scott H. said:


> Off topic, but are you the same xxo from the Cold Steel Forums?



that be me.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 23, 2015)

xxo said:


> that be me.



:thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

Coming soon:
The 300 lumen version.

In stock but still in the blister pack package for now.

Edit: (1am insomnia post)
Removed it, stuck in supplied batteries and WOW! 
Yep it's brighter. Noticeably. 
It reminds me of what Streamlight does with some of their HL upgrades in that the (now larger) spot throw is about the same but the wall of brightness around it is much more prominent as dimly lit objects before are brightly lit and a greater distance in the middle range. Rated for 2 hours at that output.

Rayovac decided to use 70 lumens for low this time. 12 hours at 70 lumens would have been a huge deal 10..heck 5 years ago. But this day and age most may prefer less output on low. My only gripe is that it doesn't start on low because 70 is great for an everyday use and the 300 could be used for turbo. At least it doesn't have strobe.

The reflector is much shinier than the kinda dull gray in the 100 light. This is more like a very, very light orange peel. More like a wee bit of paint run.
When my friend saw body work on a car that was rippled like the reflector he'd say "paint it blue so I can surf on it baby"... Either way the beam is noticeably nicer. I'll get into it more in depth tomorrow. I'm just saying what I observed in 10 minutes.

On the outside the light appears identical except plastic parts are a deeper black color where the 100 were a very dark gray. The tail cap is recessed a wee bit more for more positive tail stand. But, like the 100 it's narrow and with the top heavy head being so far away it'll tip easily. 

Being it was 12:30Am I didn't want to shine it for long, but I did light a few objects from a few hundred feet and found the bright white beam to light up the objects without appearing harsh nearby nor give off weird color changes...yes the neighbors pine tree looked like a pine tree. 

Overall I say Rayovac dun good with the upgrade. My only concern is will the rubberized head cause that emitter to bake or did the ROV engineers figure a way to radiate it elsewhere....

A bit off topic, but my formerly 100 lumen one has a Malkoff M31 in it. At 320 rated I did a side by side. Of course the Malkoff spot to spill blend is a work of art to the discerning. So in a room lighting contest it crushes the Rayovac. But if I had to pick which of the two to carry to bear country...the Rayovac emitter beam is better for lighting dark objects from farther away.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

I'll bet I've given away 10 or a dozen of those lights, the first version. I like them a lot for what they are. 

Also they're big enough that they're easier to handle and harder to lose than a nice 4 level AA compact Nichia twisty that costs nearly twice as much, besides the Rayovac throws a lot better.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*



eh4 said:


> I'll bet I've given away 10 or a dozen of those lights, the first version. I like them a lot for what they are.
> 
> Also they're big enough that they're easier to handle and harder to lose than a nice 4 level AA compact Nichia twisty that costs nearly twice as much, besides the Rayovac throws a lot better.



^^ agreed.
I gave away several of the 100's also.

The following are pix of the 100 (which imo won't bad) and the new 300. 


The wall:









At 10' not a lot of difference

But here's where the change is evident.
First, the garage about 500' away.




^^ not half bad




^^ rivals much higher output lights.
I was amazed at how evenly it spreads light.

But hang on...now the big time difference...





^^ several doors down know I'm there.




^^ now they'e squinting.
Not since using my PK FL2 have I been impressed with the even distribution of light. 

Now for the color in darkness check.




^^ I was happy with what I saw.
This one is a lot less blue than the 100. Some said it's green but I didn't see it. 

I'll be buying one to steal the emitter/reflector for a 3P sized 300 Solarforce L2M in the not so distant future. 

It's lights like this one that will keep Rayovac in the flashlight game even with the million billion other lights available.
All this for $15 with batteries.

Amazing. This is a great time to be a flashlight junkie.

Another edit:
Bought a second 300 lumen version today for use as parts...

Emitter/reflector was placed in a 3P clone.





After disassembling the rubberized head of the brand spanking new light it was worse for wear. And why just let a perfectly good host that hadn't even had a battery installed yet just set in a parts box, right?

Enter SolarForce head and Malkoff M31L I had stashed...





Kinder/gentler Malkoff'd Indestructible.


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

I like these lights, and I just picked up the 300 lumen 2AA version today. They went from 100 to 300 on this model. I also just got the upgraded 3AA model that went from 180 to 330. The D model went from 140 to 250, and now 320. I also have the 3C model and saw the new version of that. It only jumped 40 lumens to 200!? Why is a 2AA light 300 lumens, and a 3C only 200? I would have pumped up the 3C to about 500! Anyhow, at 300 lumens, this is one the brightest 2AA brick and mortar lights available!


----------



## PartyPete (Mar 12, 2016)

Looks like a good light, I may have to grab one for a glove box light.

Fwiw, my first set of rechargeable AAs were Rayovac, probably bought them in 2008. They are still being used in my xbox controllers.


----------



## NorCal707 (Apr 7, 2016)

Where are you guys picking up these new 300 and 330 lumen lights? Could you post up the Rayovac model #'s please?


----------



## xxo (Apr 9, 2016)

NorCalDave said:


> Where are you guys picking up these new 300 and 330 lumen lights? Could you post up the Rayovac model #'s please?



Home Depot sells them.....I think the 300 lumen 2AA is basically a home depot exclusive, though you can get them from the Rayovac site as well.


----------



## NorCal707 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks - I'll stop by my local HD this afternoon and see if they have them. Need a replacement for my Shiningbeam Caveman since the Kirkland AA's I was using leaked and ruined it. Still have to deal with Costco to see if they will reimburse me for the cost of the light.


----------



## xxo (Apr 9, 2016)

NorCalDave said:


> Thanks - I'll stop by my local HD this afternoon and see if they have them. Need a replacement for my Shiningbeam Caveman since the Kirkland AA's I was using leaked and ruined it. Still have to deal with Costco to see if they will reimburse me for the cost of the light.



I would suggest Eneloops or Ultimate Lithium Energizers for the 300 lumen 2AA, it will work on fresh alkalines but it seems to hit alkalines up pretty hard for current and they won't last long at full brightness. Eneloops and Ultimate Lithiums don't leak like alkalines either!


----------



## NorCal707 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow - gotta love Costco! 

Was told over the phone that they would refund my $ for the battery purchase but I'd have to submit a claim form for the damage to my light. Stopped in there today to start the process and ended up getting refunded for both the battery purchase AND the $38.93 I spent on the Caveman! 

Considered buying more Eneloops while I was there but balked as I already bought a set with a charger & didn't think I'd use the D & C cell to AA adapters so will look for just the Eneloop cells elsewhere.

Now off to Home Depot to see if I can score a flashlight or two...


----------



## NorCal707 (Apr 10, 2016)

WOW!

I've owned a couple of the Rayovac Indestructible 100/30 lumen DIY2AA-B 2AA lights for over a year and have been happy with the performance/value for just $15 each. I can't believe the light this new, improved 300/70 lumen DIY2AA-BC version throws for the same $15! Hoping it's going to be as reliable as the old 100 lumen version - the limited reviews on the ROV website have me a tiny bit concerned.


----------



## NorCal707 (Apr 10, 2016)

Forgot to say that Costco let me keep my damaged Caveman. I'll start another thread asking how best to go about trying to remove the corrosion and possibly return it to service rather than clutter up this thread any more.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 10, 2016)

NorCalDave said:


> WOW!
> 
> I've owned a couple of the Rayovac Indestructible 100/30 lumen DIY2AA-B 2AA lights for over a year and have been happy with the performance/value for just $15 each. I can't believe the light this new, improved 300/70 lumen DIY2AA-BC version throws for the same $15! Hoping it's going to be as reliable as the old 100 lumen version - the limited reviews on the ROV website have me a tiny bit concerned.



Yeah, when their _own _website shows lots of complaints...
Those are usually stacked with higher rated reviews. 

I held off on the 300 for a few months but eventually bought a couple. So far no issues.


----------



## xxo (Apr 10, 2016)

No issues with mine either.....I think the people with the poor reviews might be using crap batteries? As I said before these lights apparently draw a good amount of current and need good batteries. Eneloops are ideal for most uses and Energizer lithiums are great for long term storage particularly non climate controlled such as inside a car.

If you are looking for hi capacity Eneloop Pros/xx, the AA Duracell Ion Cores (made in Japan) are the same thing.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*



mikekoz said:


> I like these lights, and I just picked up the 300 lumen 2AA version today. They went from 100 to 300 on this model. I also just got the upgraded 3AA model that went from 180 to 330. The D model went from 140 to 250, and now 320. I also have the 3C model and saw the new version of that. It only jumped 40 lumens to 200!? Why is a 2AA light 300 lumens, and a 3C only 200? I would have pumped up the 3C to about 500! Anyhow, at 300 lumens, this is one the brightest 2AA brick and mortar lights available!


I stopped by my local Home depot today, and they didn't have the 300 lumen 2AA yet. They did have the 3C 200 lumen, but the packaging was frosted, so I couldn't get a good look at the emiter. It looks like it is a small die emitter, like the XP-G2, but idk.

Which emitter is in the 300 lumen 2AA?

BTW... thanks bykfixer for the beam shot images. The 300 not only has more reach, but it appears the spill is more blended too.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*



xxo said:


> No issues with mine either.....I think the people with the poor reviews might be using crap batteries? As I said before these lights apparently draw a good amount of current and need good batteries. Eneloops are ideal for most uses and Energizer lithiums are great for long term storage particularly non climate controlled such as inside a car.
> 
> If you are looking for hi capacity Eneloop Pros/xx, the AA Duracell Ion Cores (made in Japan) are the same thing.



What I kept reading was sudden shut down, then working just fine after a minutes. 
I considered batteries, but being the rubberized head thing I also considered it could be a thermal issue. 
I bought one and threw the emitter/reflector in a metal head light and after 20 minutes or so all was nice n cool. 
Dunno. But do know for finding stuff in my shed, walking around the block and other less than long runtime uses I haven't had any issues. 



Poppy said:


> I stopped by my local Home depot today, and they didn't have the 300 lumen 2AA yet. They did have the 3C 200 lumen, but the packaging was frosted, so I couldn't get a good look at the emiter. It looks like it is a small die emitter, like the XP-G2, but idk.
> 
> Which emitter is in the 300 lumen 2AA?
> 
> BTW... thanks bykfixer for the beam shot images. The 300 not only has more reach, but it appears the spill is more blended too.



Yes the beam is much nicer overall. Even the tint has a more natural look to it. 
Like I always say "a pine tree looks like a pine tree with this LED".


----------



## xxo (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*



bykfixer said:


> What I kept reading was sudden shut down, then working just fine after a minutes.
> I considered batteries, but being the rubberized head thing I also considered it could be a thermal issue.
> I bought one and threw the emitter/reflector in a metal head light and after 20 minutes or so all was nice n cool.
> Dunno. But do know for finding stuff in my shed, walking around the block and other less than long runtime uses I haven't had any issues.



How is the heat sink? Is there a good thermal path to the aluminum body?
By any chance do you have pics of the internals?


----------



## Poppy (May 26, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

If you are looking for a traffic diffuser for your 2AA indestructible, 
the Nitecore NTW34 34mm Traffic Wand for Flashlights, fits well.
But even if you shave down the tail cap, you won't be able to use it as a holster as I have with my larger diffuser.













The rubberized head, holds it snugly in place.


----------



## xxo (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

I see that lowes now sells the 2AA 300 lumen indestructible, along with the lantern, the 200 lumen 3C and I think the 3AAA headlamp......prices about the same as home depot.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

Sweet! Thanks for that info.


----------



## jrummer (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

i'm not seeing a 300lm rayovac light at either retailer.


----------



## xxo (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*



jrummer said:


> i'm not seeing a 300lm rayovac light at either retailer.



if your home depot store doesn't have them, you can get them from the HD site to pick up in your store:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rayovac-2AA-Indestructible-Light-with-Battery-DIYovac2AA-BC/206767090

You can also order them direct from rayovac's site:

http://www.rayovac.com/lights/work-lights/virtually-indestructible-led-2aa-flashlight.aspx


----------



## markr6 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

Wow mostly 1-star reviews. Now I don't feel like the only one.


----------



## NorCal707 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, one of my original 100 lumen lights quit working just recently. Rather than deal with the hassle of shipping it off to Rayovac, I purchased another of the physically identical 300 lumen lights and will return the 100 to Home Depot in its place for a refund.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*



markr6 said:


> Wow mostly 1-star reviews. Now I don't feel like the only one.



Yeah, I didn't realize it was such a widespread problem. I wonder what's causing it? Bad solder somewhere?
:thinking:

Overall it seems like a decent budget light. I'm still amazed by the leaps and bounds off the shelf budget lights have been making.


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

I'd been considering getting one of these for my nine year old son and still might considering the price and the potential wow factor of him having his own powerful light that I don't have to worry about like I do when he asks to borrow my nicer lights by the water, on the rocks or just running around at night with his buddies.

Question: given the relatively simple design, has anyone had luck troubleshooting and fixing one of these that stopped working? I'm the kind of person who actually likes disassembling something and tracking down the problem. I can re-flow solder and usually have a successful time getting things put back together in the end. Should I take the plunge?


----------



## markr6 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*



PB Wilson said:


> I'd been considering getting one of these for my nine year old son and still might considering the price and the potential wow factor of him having his own powerful light that I don't have to worry about like I do when he asks to borrow my nicer lights by the water, on the rocks or just running around at night with his buddies.
> 
> Question: given the relatively simple design, has anyone had luck troubleshooting and fixing one of these that stopped working? I'm the kind of person who actually likes disassembling something and tracking down the problem. I can re-flow solder and usually have a successful time getting things put back together in the end. Should I take the plunge?



I took the switch apart but didn't have any luck. I didn't go any further than that, and don't really know what to look for anyway so I tossed it.


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

Hmmmm. Will ponder. Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

Take it back to the store and they'll swap for a new one. 

I've had one since the fall with zero issues.


----------



## xxo (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: 300 lumen Rayovac 2 AA indestructable impressions*

I never had any issues with mine, though it's nice to know I could take them back to a local HD store for exchange should anything go wrong.

With the current 300 lumen version, I would strongly recommend Eneloops over alkalines because of the current draw (the fact that eneloops rarely leak and are rechargeable are bonuses!).


----------

